# Planet Ocean Strap Options? Post your Pics!



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

First, I have to admit that I tend to be a bracelet guy. That said, the Omega PO has such a classic look that it seems to lend itself to a variety of strap options (leather, rubber, synthetic, and even alligator).

If you have straps on your PO that are singing to you, post pics of them here. :-! Here's mine currently on the bracelet ... and soon to be strapped!










And on leather ...


----------



## Andy K (Jan 13, 2010)

Maratac Zulu:


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's mine on a Hirsch Medici with orange stitching. I like the way it fills the gap between the case and lugs.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

iceman64 said:


> and even alligator...


----------



## jkwelsh (Nov 1, 2011)

PO on an aftermarket perforated black leather strap with orange accents. Think it was about £10 off fleabay  Has an OEM buckle fitted.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Hirsch Hevea, Hirsch Modena, Hirsch Heavy Calf


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the bracelet so much it's hard for me to wear my PO on anything else. Occasionally I put it on the Omega rubber for a few days but it never lasts long.


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hirsch Duke black with black stitching, Hirsch push deployant.


----------



## gippo (Nov 8, 2011)

;-) some options


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice to see some more 3313 Chronographs on the forum!

I've gone a little strap crazy with mine!


----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just meshin' around


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

8500 on Isofrane - 8500 on OEM Rubber - 2500 on Isofrane - 2500 on NATO


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## bravoecho (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

iceman64 said:


> First, I have to admit that I tend to be a bracelet guy. .........


Yeah, me too Iceman. At times I wish I wasn't.



Perseus said:


> I love the bracelet so much it's hard for me to wear my PO on anything else. Occasionally I put it on the Omega rubber for a few days but it never lasts long.


Perseus, I agree. Hence mine ends up looking like this 99.9% of the time. Sorry if I am boring.










I recently bought this (below) PO Rubber strap to replace one that I had gifted. I put it on last night, took this pic, but it just didn't sit/feel right. Felt like a bangle. Hence straight back on bracelet. Does that feeling improve with age with the rubber, like leather does?










I've read good things about Isofrane and recently I saw a thread that mentioned "Omega Isofrane"? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

yande said:


> Yeah, me too Iceman. At times I wish I wasn't.
> 
> Perseus, I agree. Hence mine ends up looking like this 99.9% of the time. Sorry if I am boring.
> 
> ...


The old diver rubber from 60s were isofrane.










Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm liking the look of the PO's on brown leather straps. I didn't want to commit without seeing the combo, but the black bezel PO's at least wear that color well.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Rubber, Nato / Zulu, mesh and OE bracelet all look really good to me. For some reason, I just can't warm to the look of croc on a big bold dive watch. Kind of like watching Usain Bolt sprint down the track in a pair of polished wingtip brogues. He'll still be bloody fast, but it won't look right.


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

Vakane said:


> The old diver rubber from 60s were isofrane.


Thanks Vakane,I am aware of the Isofrane's history. From the Isofrane website.......
ISOfrane dive strap - now available in 22mm and 24mm

"Finally, a modern dive strap with the look and feel of the 
original ISOfrane straps of the 1960s - the ISOfrane 1968 strap"

Hopefully the new ones don't disintegrate with age like the old ones are known for.
I was interested in what I have heard mentioned, "The Omega Isofrane?


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

some leather...


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Many great combos here guys. I'll throw in another ... I picked up this Hirsch Heavy Calf recently, very well made and think it works quite well on the PO.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Andy K said:


> Maratac Zulu:


Thats a moment of genius right there. :-!


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Wanted to see what it would look like on a strap, so i stuck one of my Anonimo Straps on for kicks, I actually like it!! May leave it on for a few days...


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Rubber, Nato / Zulu, mesh and OE bracelet all look really good to me. For some reason, I just can't warm to the look of croc on a big bold dive watch. Kind of like watching Usain Bolt sprint down the track in a pair of polished wingtip brogues. He'll still be bloody fast, but it won't look right.


I have the exact opposite opinion. I feel that the PO is just a little too nice to wear on a tool style strap like Isofane or NATO. I think those look better on a Marathon for example. On the PO it's like putting inexpensive aftermarket wheels on a high end car. The leather may not be it's best looking strap, but is a nice way to dress it up to wear with more formal attire.


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry...but for me the PO should not be on leather.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

NoleenELT said:


> I have the exact opposite opinion. I feel that the PO is just a little too nice to wear on a tool style strap like Isofane or NATO. I think those look better on a Marathon for example. On the PO it's like putting inexpensive aftermarket wheels on a high end car. The leather may not be it's best looking strap, but is a nice way to dress it up to wear with more formal attire.


It was _croc_ I said I didn't like - not leather. The right leather can look okay - though it still ranks behind the others for me. I'm not a big Isofrane fan in general (which puts me on a lonely island in this forum) but the OE rubber is my fave look for the PO.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

RogerP said:


> It was _croc_ I said I didn't like - not leather. The right leather can look okay - though it still ranks behind the others for me. I'm not a big Isofrane fan in general (which puts me on a lonely island in this forum) but the OE rubber is my fave look for the PO.


Sorry, I was thinking of them both together since my leather straps are croc. Either way, I think it looks OK. My PO is very special to me (wife bought it for me), and it allows me to wear my nicest watch with a suit, even if it's not truly a dress watch.

And I'm with you on the Isofane. Everyone raves about them. Maybe if I ever have a chance to try one, I will eat my words, but I can't get past the looks to spend $100+ on one.

My favorites in this order (on a black PO anyway) have to be the OE bracelet, rubber deploy clasp (white stitch), then mesh, then dive rubber.


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

yande said:


> Thanks Vakane,I am aware of the Isofrane's history. From the Isofrane website.......
> ISOfrane dive strap - now available in 22mm and 24mm
> 
> "Finally, a modern dive strap with the look and feel of the
> ...


Please see my thread. Bought one from WatchCo in your neck of the woods. A bit thinner than the reissue


----------



## andy-g (Feb 17, 2010)

Really didn't like the original bracelet so got rid of it


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

MFB71 said:


> Please see my thread. Bought one from WatchCo in your neck of the woods. A bit thinner than the reissue


Thanks Michael.


----------



## zimm303 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it difficult to remove the bracelet form the PO? I love the look of the Hirsch Medici and plan to order one. I am just a little nervous about removing the bracelet. Is there a preferred Omega spring bar tool?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hirsch Carbon on the sport deployant. Crappy fluorescent lighting, came out oversaturated, but looks great. I've gotten 3 separate comments from non-WIS folks at work on my watch, mostly because of the bold look of the strap I think. By the way, I personally like the look of the faux croc embossing on my other strap. It's hard to dress up a beast like this, but with the exact same watch earlier this week, it completely flew under the radar.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Not bad at all ^^


----------



## evolved (Jan 14, 2012)

iceman64 said:


> First, I have to admit that I tend to be a bracelet guy. That said, the Omega PO has such a classic look that it seems to lend itself to a variety of strap options (leather, rubber, synthetic, and even alligator).
> 
> If you have straps on your PO that are singing to you, post pics of them here. :-! Here's mine currently on the bracelet ... and soon to be strapped!
> 
> And on leather ...


Details on this leather strap? I'm searching for a leather strap for my 42mm PO and this one looks great!


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

evolved said:


> Details on this leather strap? I'm searching for a leather strap for my 42mm PO and this one looks great!


Got this one at Panatime. Great strap ...


----------



## TheJeanyus (May 31, 2009)

The OEM rubber dive strap is a must-have IMO. It completely changes the look and feel of the watch.



















NATOs and Zulus are fun, too.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are mine on POC 9300
Oem rubber on deployant

















Handmade 









Isofrane

















Zulu

















Kain Heritage gray shark

































Kain Heritage orange shark


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

My babe...


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Isofrane FTW!!!


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm interested in this strap for my PO 2500. How does it wear? does it make the watch wear tall. Looks killer.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks! It does sit a little higher but not too much. The nato strap is incredibly comfortable. It's a great alternative to the stainless steel bracelet. Picked up this one at the local boutique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpel (Sep 13, 2007)

LM Ti POC on OEM:


----------



## nokaoi1 (Sep 1, 2014)

​PO LM LE on DSOTM & GSOTM straps.


----------



## yannis (Apr 16, 2015)

Hirsch Viscount Alligator on Hirsch Deployment Buckle. Nice straps guys. Keep them coming!


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Reverting said:


> View attachment 2975002
> 
> My babe...


Details on this one?


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My Planet Ocean on orange leather strap.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Eulit Perlon


----------



## Artek (Dec 25, 2010)

PO XL on a Colareb distressed leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Adding in one more...



























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## JJH (Aug 8, 2014)

Hirsch Robby with a brushed steel Omega buckle.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Rios shell cordovan and Di-Modell gator...


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

aardvarkbark said:


> Rios shell cordovan and Di-Modell gator...
> 
> View attachment 4869090


Seriously: awesome

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

aardvarkbark said:


> Rios shell cordovan and Di-Modell gator...
> 
> View attachment 4869090


My vote goes to the Di-Modell gator...


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

On Kain Heritage brown shark with charcoal stitching


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

On a cheap-o Rios 1931










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon G (Jul 11, 2015)

Hirsch Robby



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo (Nov 8, 2011)

;-)


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

I know what you're doing, I know what you're all doing, Don't think I don't!!


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

Leather and kevlar (tang buckle)









My favorite - kevlar with deployant


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

Omega NATO strap


----------



## samratisking (May 16, 2014)

Guys,

Got into the same madness. But trying out with the straps and buckles from other watches I own.

This one's a cheap o ... With a Magrette buckle.. Howzatt?

More coming....



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samratisking (May 16, 2014)

watch_hor said:


> On a cheap-o Rios 1931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good... Where can I get one?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

samratisking said:


> That looks good... Where can I get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samratisking (May 16, 2014)

Guys.. One more for today!





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

For my PO's I went with:

OEM blacked out NATO for the 2500









OEM black diving rubber for the 2500 









Gray & black NATO for the 8500









Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

PO 8500 42mm on OEM rubber strap and deployant.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Rather than the regular bracelet, I normally opt to wear my PO XL on the Omega shark cage mesh w/ real mesh links (not extenders) and the Ploprof double extension clasp (ratcheting adjustment and diver extension).


----------



## Scalpel (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's mine on a tan leather OEM NATO:







...and Bond OEM NATO:


----------



## Jimigee (Aug 25, 2015)

I know this is an old post but where did you get that bracelet? And would it fit on my planet ocean chrono 9300? Strap looks AWESOME!


----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## stumpovich (Dec 15, 2013)

Very cool bracelet. Adds to the vintage tool feel.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

PO 8500 on Horween tan leather NATO


----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## illus83 (Feb 3, 2010)

Where did you get that kevlar strap from? I like the fact that you retain the deployant clasp.


----------



## ljg514 (Aug 5, 2011)

While she spends a good amount of time on the bracelet, I have a few different options to change it up.

Most recently, OEM orange edge










Orange rubber


















Rob Montana


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

ljg514 said:


> While she spends a good amount of time on the bracelet, I have a few different options to change it up.
> 
> Most recently, OEM orange edge
> 
> ...


This all look fantastic - great choices!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Kensei1523 (Feb 21, 2015)

Stefan Riffe said:


> View attachment 6510490
> 
> View attachment 6510498


Don't you tell me the quick adjustment clasp of the SM300 fits on the PO8500 42mm bracelet?!
Does this really work? I have heard from so many sources that these parts won't fit together...


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)

Kensei1523 said:


> Don't you tell me the quick adjustment clasp of the SM300 fits on the PO8500 42mm bracelet?!
> Does this really work? I have heard from so many sources that these parts won't fit together...


Well yes, yes it does.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Stefan Riffe said:


> Well yes, yes it does.


Thanks! Any chance of working on the PO2500 bracelet?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

larryganz said:


> Thanks! Any chance of working on the PO2500 bracelet?


+1


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had every strap imaginable on my 8500. The only one I ever wear it on now is the OEM Bond NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensei1523 (Feb 21, 2015)

Stefan Riffe said:


> Well yes, yes it does.


Thanks for the info!
*And off to the nearest boutique*


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

billyp7718 said:


> I've had every strap imaginable on my 8500. The only one I ever wear it on now is the OEM Bond NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice. I had my 8500XL on the same strap for a while - loved it.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)

MikeCfromLI said:


> +1


No data, I dont own a 2500.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

OEM Omega NATO:






















Omega OEM Bond NATO















OEM Omega Rubber dive strap








Bandrbands Calf leather on RHD deployant















Hirsch Pure Rubber on Strapped for Time Omega style deployant








Cheapest NATO straps leather NATO








Crown & Buckle Analog/Shift collaboration NATO








Hirsch Duke leather on RHD deployant















Isofrane








Omega OEM steel


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^^ lot of straps there ^^^^
very nice


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

larryganz said:


> Thanks! Any chance of working on the PO2500 bracelet?


If that would work, I'd be a very, very happy man!


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

wow, doesn't look bad really on any of those straps ^^


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Watchyadoin said:


> wow, doesn't look bad really on any of those straps ^^


Thanks! The PO is a versatile piece.


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## mimaris (May 22, 2015)

Here's my "no name silicone strap" on Planet Ocean |>


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Just purchased Hirsch " Liberty" strap.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

So, I have the orange rubber and the black alligator with orange stitching, but,
this is my favorite...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

It arrived









Hirsh Robby


----------



## rst1121 (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice Mike. How long did it take to get to you? I ordered mine 8 days ago and haven't received it yet. Thanks


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

The thickness of the Isofrane rubber strap is a perfect fit for the PO 8500's dimensions. The sporty character of the watch is in full display here. Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I tried the rally strap from my speedmaster. It fits very nice!


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

* Obris Morgan on 42mm PO*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Cheap leather nato


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Decent quality blue nato


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Black leather racing style strap


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Fake brown lizard, good quality.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Real lizard black


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Inexpensive mesh bracelet


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

OEM Bond NATO is my strap of choice for my PO, but have been wearing the grey ZULU recently and really like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

watch_hor said:


> On a cheap-o Rios 1931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this strap, is it Rubber or something? I want to get one if You can point me to the right direction. Thanks ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

mjoranga said:


> I like this strap, is it Rubber or something? I want to get one if You can point me to the right direction. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The strap is a rios1931 made from their "hi tech" material called nytech. It's not rubber and the best way to describe it is a coated nylon. It's a heavily padded strap and best paired with thicker watches.

I sent a PM to you regarding where I bought it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Hirsch Robby been on since Xmas


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Since I'm after a rubber and don't have much time. I order this hoping it will be with me tomorrow before I leave...










Pretty much that one with white stitching to go in with this...










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Platipus said:


>


please share what strap that is!


----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> please share what strap that is!


Dustin Ross; find him at at N80 Leather and Canvas Straps


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Got the strap by the way and OEM Nato.


























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## laishawn (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, where can I get this stunning strap? It makes the watch dial stand out so well.


----------



## laishawn (Jan 18, 2015)

watch_hor said:


> On a cheap-o Rios 1931
> 
> Sorry, I meant to enquire about this strap actually. Where can I get one for myself, cheers.


----------



## SJMuller (Dec 11, 2016)

Just added the Deep Black GMT strap to my PO 8500 and the fit is perfect. I like the textured finish better than the original rubber strap it replaced and I would recommend this strap to anyone who wants a change.


----------



## jason_kuo (May 25, 2017)

*PO2500 *is my first Omega watch. 11 years later, It's still my favorite. it's elegant, classic, reliable, light and thin..
Maybe I'll forget coffee, but I never forget it everyday.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Hirsch Performance Robby


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

SJMuller said:


> Just added the Deep Black GMT strap to my PO 8500 and the fit is perfect. I like the textured finish better than the original rubber strap it replaced and I would recommend this strap to anyone who wants a change.
> 
> View attachment 11580818
> View attachment 11580842
> ...


Nicely done - that looks great!


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

⬆⬆⬆
If anyone's interested in following SJM's lead, the ref. for the Deep Black GMT strap he's using above is 032CVZ005517


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

mjoranga said:


> Got the strap by the way and OEM Nato.


That Nato is a must !


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ken G said:


> ⬆⬆⬆
> If anyone's interested in following SJM's lead, the ref. for the Deep Black GMT strap he's using above is 032CVZ005517


Is there any chance this strap would fit on a 2500 model? Really looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Swanmoose (Jul 10, 2018)

Oem strap. Worth the $ imho


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Just put this strap on last week. So far I like it a lot.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

double post by accident.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

A leather or rubber strap with contrast stitching on deploy clasp looks so good on these watches


----------



## jlczl (Oct 28, 2018)

Nato









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I've worn the Omega SMP rubber strap 98000085 on my electric blue and Great White, but it also works well on a 42mm Planet Ocean. There's a small gap, but barely noticeable.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Di-Modell Rallye straps on a pair of 1st generation 42mm 2500 Planet Oceans :

















("2500C" from 2006 on the brown & white strap, & my usual daily wear 2016 "2500D" on the black).
'


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mine currently sits on a nato from Phenomeanato. Pic from my instagram. Keeping it a little occulty.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

My first real luxury watch and still a favorite. I'd probably buy another if it got lost.


----------



## Meeten (Jan 16, 2013)

Mixing it up.









Was on a OEM silicone till it started splitting.
Then on the bracelet.

Got these recently to give it a change


----------

